# Microsoft jet database engine stopped



## haward (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi

Please help, my system(pastel) is saying microsoft jet database engine stopped working because you and another user are working on the same data changing.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Close (not just restart) and then reboot your computer.


----------



## haward (Jan 26, 2017)

Corday

Nothing changed, problem persists


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

What program were you working in? Was there an error code?


----------



## haward (Jan 26, 2017)

Pastel Point of Sale


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

haward said:


> Pastel Point of Sale


Did you update to the latest Module?


----------



## haward (Jan 26, 2017)

Yes I am updated


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Did the problem start with the update? If so contact Pastel.


----------



## haward (Jan 26, 2017)

Not started with an update, I updated pastel on the beginning of this month.

I think its a crush associated with microsoft.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

While you're out of the DB, delete any wildcard (*.ldb) file(s) then compact/repair. Of course I'm assuming others aren't sharing the database and could be "on" when the problem occurs.


----------

